# TA24 Signature (AM/EN-Fully)



## Onkel Manuel (5. Dezember 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Sacht mal, hab ich was verpasst? Ich guck vornst zufällig mal wieder bei TA24 vorbei und stolper über das neue Fully:  

--> Signature AM

--> Signature Enduro

--> Signature Rahmenkit


Ist das noch zu neu oder warum wurde das Fully hier nicht vorgestellt?


----------



## Onkel Manuel (6. Dezember 2010)

Hier noch zwei Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eraser2704 (18. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

habe das Fully auch gerade entdeckt und bin schwer davon angetan  Suche für die kommende Saison ein AM Fully.

Sehe ich das richtig, dass die automatische Sattelstütze (Kind Shock Ks i950) als Version ohne Remote verbaut wird? 

Ein Foto von dem Bike in AM 1.0 oder 2.0 Ausstattung würde mich interessieren. Wäre statt der 3x10 Ausstattung auch eine 2x10 möglich? Möchte von dem großen Kettenblatt loskommen für mehr Bodenfreiheit.


----------



## Qia (14. Januar 2011)

Die Serienhebel mit dem Ursprungshebel für meine Freundin in Hope-Rosa passend zu limeted Edition Mono Mini-Bremse!





Viel Spass damit!


----------



## dusi__ (24. Januar 2011)

Hey Hey,

ich habe mich auch mal durch die weiten des www. geschlagen um mal zu schauen was aus dem AM/FR-Hardtail geworden ist und bin auch über das neue Fully gestoßen.

das sieht ja mal sehr sehr lecker aus.

hat einer von euch schon erfahrungen damit gesammelt?

ich bin kurz davor mein stereo zu verticken und mir das 
*Signature Team AM 3.0 *zu besorgen (nur wegen der X9 ausstattung).

bei einer schritthöhe von 89cm komme ich nach der berechnung auf der i-seite auf 20,33. 
jetzt liege ich zwischen den größen und kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden.
ich will natürlich den berg bequem rauf fahren können aber es bergab genauso knallen lassen. dann wäre eigentlich die vernunfts entscheidung der 21,5´er rahmen. oder was meint ihr?

ps. @ qia: wieviel würde soein neues hebelset denn kosten?

gruß

dustin


----------



## Qia (24. Januar 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> Hey Hey,
> 
> ich habe mich auch mal durch die weiten des www. geschlagen um mal zu schauen was aus dem AM/FR-Hardtail geworden ist und bin auch über das neue Fully gestoßen.
> 
> ...



Hi Dustin,
beim neuen Signature Team sind diese Tuning-Hebel bereits serienmäßig verbaut!

lWenns mit der Beinlänge, sprich Sattelauszug passt, lieber immer eine Nummer kleiner, wenn Du gern verspielt fährst. Wenn Du viel Touren, Marathon oder Ähnliches fährst, und Wendigkeit nicht der vorrangige Plan ist, dann das Größere.

Viele Menschen kaufen sich weit zu große Rahmen und fühlen sich nie wirklich wohl.

Bei Dir liegts wohl recht genau bei dem 21" Rahmen. Der dürfte wirklich gut passen.

Liebe Grüße
Oliver


----------



## dusi__ (24. Januar 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 

Dann werde ich mal sehen das ich das Stereo wegbekomme ;-)


----------



## Qia (24. Januar 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> 
> Dann werde ich mal sehen das ich das Stereo wegbekomme ;-)



Viel Erfolg!

Grüße
Qia


----------



## dusi__ (24. Januar 2011)

Hast du schon viel Fahr-Erfahrung damit gesammelt? Habe ja nur gutes gelesen / gehört.
Die DT-Swiss sachen sind ja zur Zeit tierisch im kommen und sehr gute Parts.


----------



## Qia (24. Januar 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> Hast du schon viel Fahr-Erfahrung damit gesammelt? Habe ja nur gutes gelesen / gehört.
> Die DT-Swiss sachen sind ja zur Zeit tierisch im kommen und sehr gute Parts.



Meine Freundin hat das Bike und war Auslöser für die Tuninghebel. Gerade mit seiner Geometrie hat mich das Bike auf schnellen Trails sehr beeindruckt. Nach dem Hinterbautuning liegt das Teil wirklich satt, auch in Kurven und man hat wirklich das Gefühl, der Hinterbau hat mehr als 150mm Federweg. Das liegt an der Ausgewogenheit der Hinterbau-Kennlinie mit den Tuninghebeln. 

Sogar bei langen Gabeln hat der Rahmen noch bemerkenswerte Klettereigenschaften obwohl die langen Gabeln ab 140 aufwärts den Rahmen vorn schon ordentlich anheben. Mit einr 160er Gabel sollte man schon eine Absenkung vorn haben, dafür hat das Bike mit der 160er Gabel auch eine echte  Bergab- (eher Enduro) geometrie, vorrausgesetzt, man fährt hinten den richtigen Sag passend zur Gabel.

Sehr schön ist der Biss am Heck beim Bremsen, der Hinterbau hat kaum "Stempel-neigungen".

Er hat auch schon einige Hardcore-Erfahrungen und diese gut durchgehalten. Ein Biker hier im Forum mit 90 Kg hat sich ein Small zu Springen aufgebaut mit 200/57mm Dämpfer. Das Bike hats gehalten.

Für mich war das ganze Paket an Eigenschaften so rund, dass ich mich eben rangesetzt habe und die Federung optimiert hab.

Für das Geld wirklich ein gutes Bike mit echter Persönlichkeit.
Die für AM ausgewogenste Variante ist der Rahmen mit 130-140er Gabel und 150er Stellung am HR. Wers hinten straffer will fährt die 130mm. 

Tipp: Lieber kürzere Vorbauten als lange fahren, ist bei diesem Bike viel harmonischer. Also 90mm und kleiner. Auch fahren sich Lenker ab 640 Aufwärts am besten.

Meine Freundin ist kein Profi und hat ein sehr gutes Sicherheitsgefühl am Bike.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## dusi__ (24. Januar 2011)

Wow, hört sich klasse an.
Werde dann mal daheim die Regierung fragen was sie davon hält  

Danke für den Bericht.

gruß
Dustin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (25. Januar 2011)

Andere Frage.  
In wie weit ändert sich das Querstück von Sattelstütze / Oberrohr in der größe?
Bei den Specialized Enduro Rahmen wächst das Querstück ja schon tierisch mit und sieht ab der Größe L schon ziemlich doof aus.

wie ist es hier?


----------



## Qia (25. Januar 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> Andere Frage.
> In wie weit ändert sich das Querstück von Sattelstütze / Oberrohr in der größe?
> Bei den Specialized Enduro Rahmen wächst das Querstück ja schon tierisch mit und sieht ab der Größe L schon ziemlich doof aus.
> 
> wie ist es hier?



Bei diesem Rahmen bleibt das gleich groß.

Lg
Qia


----------



## much175 (26. Januar 2011)

hiho, das klingt ja alles nicht schlecht, aber gibt es noch andere Meinungen bzw Komentare über das Signature?

Und die andere Frage an Qia, kann man deine Wippe auch in anderen Farben bestellen? Ich hatte vor mein MTB wie das Trailflow von Canyon aufzubauen. Also von den Farben her . http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2091

Schwarz mit blauen eloxal-Teilen


----------



## Horstelix (26. Januar 2011)

Servus,

mal eine Frage zum Dämpfer:
Ich hab von H. Reising die Auskunft erhalten, dass das Bike mit einem 190/50er Dämpfer ausgeliefert wird.
Qia schreibt, einer hätte das Bike mit 200/57er Dämpfer aufgebaut. Ist der Rahmen dafür freigegeben/geeignet? Mit der größeren Einbaulänge verändert sich doch die Geometrie, oder?

Hat das Umhängen des Dämpfers im Hebel (auf 130 oder 150 mm Federweg) irgendwelche Einflüsse auf die Geometrie? Ich würde (aus Laiensicht) vermuten, es ändert sich nix.


----------



## Qia (26. Januar 2011)

horstrichter schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> mal eine Frage zum Dämpfer:
> Ich hab von H. Reising die Auskunft erhalten, dass das Bike mit einem 190/50er Dämpfer ausgeliefert wird.
> ...



Hi,
nein, der Rahmen ist dafür nicht gemacht. Das verändert die Geometrie zu stark. Wir hatten dafür damals eine andere Wippe zum testen.

Nei den aktuellen Hebeln verändert sich die geometrie gar nicht.

Lg
Qia


----------



## dusi__ (26. Januar 2011)

also die entscheidung ist gefallen, es wird ein TA24 Bike. 
das einzige was mich jetzt noch davon abhält eines zu bestellen ist die frage welcher größe, ich will damit mehr touren fahren als die dicken trails rocken.
jedoch will ich (gerade in den alpen) auch mal die sau rauslassen und paar schöne trails runter fahren ohne sprünge oder sonstiges.

ich glaube es sollte ein 21" werden mit nem 70mm vorbau. oder was meint ihr?
die Geo des 21" ähnelt ja schon ungefähr der geo des 20" cube (auf dem ich mich immer ein wenig eingeengt gefühlt habe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (26. Januar 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> also die entscheidung ist gefallen, es wird ein TA24 Bike.
> das einzige was mich jetzt noch davon abhält eines zu bestellen ist die frage welcher größe, ich will damit mehr touren fahren als die dicken trails rocken.
> jedoch will ich (gerade in den alpen) auch mal die sau rauslassen und paar schöne trails runter fahren ohne sprünge oder sonstiges.
> 
> ...



Für Touren ANSICH immer eher das Größere. Aber Deine Beinlänge ist ja nicht so heftig. Bedenke, dass ja die normalen Sattelstützen für MTBs zwischen 350 und 450mm lang sind. Deine Sattelstange sollte also zwischen 25 und 35cm ausgezogen werden können.

Wie sehr unterscheiden sich denn Sattelrohr- und Oberrohrlänge als auch die Steuerrohrlängen bei dem Cube und den Transalp und mit welchen Gabellängen hast Du das verglichen?

Was für Dich zählt ist, dass Du beim Krachen lassen den Sattel weit genug absenken kannst. 20-30cm sollten da aber reichen.

Ich hab eine Beinlänge von 84cm und fahre meistens M Ramen, also meiner ist ein 44er mit 588 Oberrohrlänge und das ist bequem und ausreichend, wobei ich einen langen Oberörper habe und beim 70er Vorbau zwar sportlich aber nicht gestreckt sitze. ich habe ordentlich Duruch auf dem Vorderrad.

Meine Sattelstange ist nach der Formel Beinlänge mal 1,07 gemessen Satteloberfläche zu Pedaloberfläche eingestellt. Das ist ansich das Maximum für effektives Pedalieren auch mit Clickpedalen....höher ist sinnlos und ungesund. Das führt zu einem Sattelstangenauszug von 23cm bei mir.

Wenn ich das auf Dich umlege, müssten 5cm mehr Rahmenhöhe reichen, also von den Beinen her ein 48er -> 19 Zoll beim Transalp.

Das 19" Bike hat eine 595er Oberrohrlänge, was ansich eh schon lang ist und Du müsstest bei Deiner Beinlänge mit nem 48er Rahmen auf einen Sattelauszug von rund 25cm kommen. Das ist eh absolut korrekt bei einer 350-450er Sattelstüzte.

Wäre der Rahmen größer, bekommst Du den Sattel nicht weit genug abgesenkt. Der 21,5er hat immerhin über 7 Zentimeter mehr Sattelrohr und Du könntest dann den Sattel NUR 18cm absenken.

M.E. sollte Dir also der Large völlig korrekt passen.

Wie groß bist Du denn insgesamt?

Der 48er wäre genau das richtige Mittel zwischen bequemer Tourenposition und verspieltem Handling.

Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass bei der größeren Rahmenhöghe auch das Steuerrohr höher wird und Du dann bei 18cm Sattelstangenauszug die Sitzlänge sehr kurz wird.

Tatsache ist, dass die Sitzlänge beim Large bei Dir vermutlich größer ist, als beim X-Large durch das längere Steuerrohr.

Wenn Du also NICHT verhältnismäßig kurze Beine hast, sondern ein eher durchschnittliches verhältnis zwischen Beim und Oberkörperlänge hast, dann würde ich eher zum Large raten.

Miss doch mal Deine Armlänge vom Schlüsselbeinknochen bis Daumenansatz und gib mal Deine Gesamtkörperlänge an sowie die Höhe Deines Schlüsselbeines gemessen vom Boden im stehen.

Dann kann man genauere Angaben machen.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Qia (26. Januar 2011)

much175 schrieb:


> hiho, das klingt ja alles nicht schlecht, aber gibt es noch andere Meinungen bzw Komentare über das Signature?
> 
> Und die andere Frage an Qia, kann man deine Wippe auch in anderen Farben bestellen? Ich hatte vor mein MTB wie das Trailflow von Canyon aufzubauen. Also von den Farben her . http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2091
> 
> Schwarz mit blauen eloxal-Teilen



Hi Du,
hast Du das Transalp schon, oder solls ein neues werden?

Bei Ersterem kannst Du eine Wippe in Blau von mir bekommen. Bei Zweiterem Falle müsstest Du mit dem Herrn Reising von Transalp sprechen, ob er Dir eine blaue Wippe mitbestellen kann, statt einer schwarzen. Machbar ist ansich alles.

Scharz/Blau sieht cool aus, wenn Du das konsekuent durchgesetzt bekommst.

Lg
Qia


----------



## dusi__ (26. Januar 2011)

ui ui ui, danke für die ausführliche beschreibung der lage qia 

ich werde das alles nachher mal nachmessen!

ich bin 191-192cm groß, soviel schonmal vorab


----------



## Qia (26. Januar 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> ui ui ui, danke für die ausführliche beschreibung der lage qia
> 
> ich werde das alles nachher mal nachmessen!
> 
> ich bin 191-192cm groß, soviel schonmal vorab



O.K ich bin 178 und habe 84er Beinlänge und 62er Armlänge. Kopf und Hals machen rund 30cm bei mir. 

Meine Armlänge entspricht in etwa der Oberkörperlänge. Ich sitze sportlich, aber nicht gestreckt mit einem 70er Vorbau an einem 588mm horizontalen Oberrohr. Bergauf ist das sehr bequem und ich habe nicht das Bedrüfnis von mehr Länge. Auf der Gerade kommt mir das ganze manchmal kurz vor, das kommt aber nur daher, weil ich früher klassische HT-Rahmen mit viel Sattelüberhöhung gefahren bin und die Fullys Grundsätzlich weniger Sattelüberhöhung haben können....die modernen Rahmen as aber auch nicht brauchen. 

Bei Dir sieht das Verhältnis so aus, Du bist 14 cm größer als ich, davon sind 5cm allein die Beine. 9cm bleiben für Oberkörper und Kopf/Hals.

Normalerweise sagt man bei der Rahmenlänge 1 Zentimeter Oberohr pro 10 Zentimeter Körperlänge.

Aber das kann man so nicht vergleichen. Es spielt eine Rolle, wie hoch das Tretlager mit WELCHER Gabellänge ist.

Das Steuerrohr allein sagt da kaum was aus. Und je länger die Gabel ist, desto länger wird meist der Rahmen in der Horizontalen, gleichzeitig wird aber die Sitzlänge kürzer, weil das Steuerrohr zum Fahrer hin wandert.

Wie Du siehst, kann man das nur schätzen. Deine Maße liegen genau zwischen den beiden Größen.

Wenns Dich nicht stört, dass der Rahmen so hoch ist und Du nur 18cm Sattelauszug hast, dafür aber ein 615er Oberrohr...dann nimm den XL.

Wenn Du den Sattel lieber mehr versenken willst, dann nimm den Kleineren und gleiche die Länge mit einem etwas tieferen Vorbau aus.

Bei diesen Rahmen ist es für größere Fahrer eh gut, wenn mehr Druck nach vorne kommt. Die langen Haxen verlagern das Gewicht gern nach hinten, die langen Gabeln und hohen Steuerrohre verstärken das noch.

Man kann ruhig ein wenig Mut zu kurzen aber tieferen Positionen entwickeln....aber im richtgen Verhältnis, dafür gehts Bergab um so besser, mehr Druck am Vorderrd und leichteres gewicht nach hinten verlagern.

Lg
Qia


----------



## dusi__ (26. Januar 2011)

aaalso :
 Armlänge Schlüsselbein bis anfang daumen : 68cm.
boden schlüsselbein : 159,5cm
körpergröße : 191cm
schritt: 88cm

ich pendel immer von 19 auf 21 zurück


----------



## flyingcruiser (26. Januar 2011)

ich glaube schon, dass du eher zum 21" passt. dein oberkörper ist schon recht lang im vergleich zu den beinen.
ich hab bei 184 eine schrittlänge von 87 und mir passt das 19" perfekt. kleiner dürfte es aber nicht sein.


----------



## much175 (26. Januar 2011)

Qia schrieb:


> Hi Du,
> hast Du das Transalp schon, oder solls ein neues werden?
> 
> Bei Ersterem kannst Du eine Wippe in Blau von mir bekommen. Bei Zweiterem Falle mÃ¼sstest Du mit dem Herrn Reising von Transalp sprechen, ob er Dir eine blaue Wippe mitbestellen kann, statt einer schwarzen. Machbar ist ansich alles.
> ...



Wenn das klappt, wÃ¤r es cool.

Ich hab leider noch kein Fahrrad, wie man es hier kennt, bin aber auf der Suche nach einem AM/XC und da ist das Konzept von TA am Signature-Fully ziemlich cool.
Noch ist ganz eng in der Auswahl das Canyon Nerve (AM oder XC), Ghost AMR und eventuell noch ein paar andere.
Zur Zeit fahr ich eine Super-Baumarkt-Mountainbike-Hardtail-Schmette mit guten 16,5kg^^ (Konfi-Rad)

Und letzes Jahr hab ich dann das Mountainbiking fÃ¼r mich gefunden und musste es nach den ersten paar Touren mit jede Menge austauschen von Teilen bezahlen, da die anderen alle den Geist aufgegeben haben^^

Ich wollte eigentlich nicht mehr als 2000â¬ ausgeben. Ich denke mal, dass ich da mit einem Einsteigerrad aber weit drunter bleibe.

Ich dachte da an eine komplette SLX-Gruppe, Elixir 5-Bremsen und einem Fox Rp2-Federbein. Bei Laufradsatz und Gabel weiÃ ich noch Ã¼berhaupt nicht, was da passen kÃ¶nnte...
Eine 140er Gabel wÃ¤r, wie ich finde, eine Gute Mitte beim Signature, oder?

Von DT Swiss hab ich leider noch nicht so viel gehÃ¶rt und bin deswegen etwas abgeneigt, obwohl ein Lockout am Federbein fÃ¼r lÃ¤ngere Touren von Vorteil sein kann. hmm 

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Costum Made MTBs? Gibt es da irgend eine Preisliste fÃ¼r die einzelnen Parts? Oder sagt man, was man will und die sagen dann irgendeinen Preis?

GrÃ¼Ãe und danke fÃ¼r jede Antwort

PS: noch mal zu meiner ersten Frage, hat noch einer ein Erfahrungsbericht Ã¼ber das Signature-Fully???

@flyingcruiser: das is so Ã¤ kleenes Kanienschn, das macht keeene arbÃ¤it^^


----------



## dusi__ (27. Januar 2011)

also fÃ¼r dein aller erstes bike ist doch 1.799â¬ ziemlich gut. ich hatte mir auch Ã¼berlegt n teureres zuzulegen aber als ich die partlist gesehen habe war ich schon gut angetan.

Die DT Swiss Gabeln und DÃ¤mpfer gibt es jetzt in der 3 (?) Generation und bekommen immer TOP Wertungen fÃ¼r ihre funktion.

Als Einsteigerbike is das schon extrem geil. Ich werde daran noch die Breme Ã¤ndern und nach paar Monaten denke ich mal die LaufrÃ¤der wechseln nachdem ich sie getestet habe.

Edit:  ausserdem wÃ¼rde ich eine X.9 Schaltung +etc. gegen eine SLX bevorzugen!


----------



## much175 (27. Januar 2011)

also die SLX käm bei einem Costum-Aufbau in Frage (10-fach)

wie arbeitet bei dir der Hinterbau? Ist der wirklich so super, wie Qia berichtet? Das umhängen vom Federbein ist ja nur eine Kleinigkeit, oder?

Und wie sieht es bei den Laufrädern aus, kann man mit der Farbe spielen? und wie stabil sind die?

Danke schon mal für deine Antwort und sag mal bescheid, wenn dein fahrrad da ist


----------



## dusi__ (27. Januar 2011)

naja das wird noch ein wenig dauern , bestell das frühstens in 2 wochen. weil ich da in den urlaub fahre . und da ich ein schönes glänzendes weiss haben will dauerts ein wenig.

und das umhängen ist (wenn man mitdenkt und es nicht auf teufel komm raus macht) auch recht einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (27. Januar 2011)

much175 schrieb:


> also die SLX käm bei einem Costum-Aufbau in Frage (10-fach)
> 
> wie arbeitet bei dir der Hinterbau? Ist der wirklich so super, wie Qia berichtet? Das umhängen vom Federbein ist ja nur eine Kleinigkeit, oder?
> 
> ...



Hi Du,
die SLX ist im Grunde eine absolute Sorglos-Gruppe, also eine "Vernunft"-Schaltgruppe, daher eigentlich eine sehr gute Wahl. Die X9 ist da ähnlich.

Beim Fedebein bekommst Du mit dem Rock Shox Monarch mehr Dämpfer fürs Geld. Vor allem kannst Du beim Monarch das Verhalten des Dämpfers nahezu Stufenlos ählen, während Du bim RP2 die Plattform nur an und aus schalten kannst.

Beachte bei der Dämpferwahl auch unbedigt, ob die Dämpfer verschiedene Dä,pfer-Grundeinstellungen haben. Fox hat 3 Grundeinstellungen ebenso wie die Rockshox. Beim Transalp mit 130/150er Hebel solltest Du bei beiden Firmen das "Medium" -Tune wählen, damit die Dämpfung korrekt arbeitet.

Die DT-Produkte sind durchwegs hochqualitativ, die Dämpfer passen sehr gut zum Hinterbau, aber mehr Optionen hast Du beim Monarch der auch sehr gut zum Hinterbau passt.

Konstruktionstechnisch ist der Hinterbau vom Signature sehr ausgereift und das zählt bei einem Fully.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## dusi__ (27. Januar 2011)

Qia schrieb:


> Konstruktionstechnisch ist der Hinterbau vom Signature sehr ausgereift



verglichen mit welcher anderen bikemarke? kann man da evtl. vergleiche ziehen?


----------



## Qia (27. Januar 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> naja das wird noch ein wenig dauern , bestell das frühstens in 2 wochen. weil ich da in den urlaub fahre . und da ich ein schönes glänzendes weiss haben will dauerts ein wenig.
> 
> und das umhängen ist (wenn man mitdenkt und es nicht auf teufel komm raus macht) auch recht einfach.



Ja, ich denke bei Deinen Maßen wirst Du tatsächlich mit nem 21er glücklicher, obwohl der Sattelauszug sehr gering ist. Dein Oberkörper ist immerhin 20cm länger als bei mir, da ist das längere Oberrohr sicher angenehmer.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## much175 (27. Januar 2011)

Qia schrieb:


> Die DT-Produkte sind durchwegs hochqualitativ



gut, ich glaub, dass alle drei Hersteller sich bei der Qualität nicht viel nehmen werden, solange man beim Ebay-Kauf kein Plagiat bekommt



Qia schrieb:


> Beachte bei der Dämpferwahl auch unbedigt, ob die Dämpfer verschiedene  Dä,pfer-Grundeinstellungen haben. Fox hat 3 Grundeinstellungen ebenso  wie die Rockshox. Beim Transalp mit 130/150er Hebel solltest Du bei  beiden Firmen das "Medium" -Tune wählen, damit die Dämpfung korrekt  arbeitet.



Stimmt, da hab ich allerdings gerade in nem anderen Fred gelesen, dass unter 70kg sogar zur "low" - Tune geraten wird. Und ich gehör zu diesen Leichtgewichten... (ich müsste mich allerdings erstmal wiegen, dass ist schon wieder eine Ewigkeit her) Wichtig wär mir, um das Sorglospaket vollständig zu machen, dass der Wartungsaufwand möglichst gering bleibt



Qia schrieb:


> Beim Fedebein bekommst Du mit dem Rock Shox Monarch mehr Dämpfer fürs  Geld. Vor allem kannst Du beim Monarch das Verhalten des Dämpfers nahezu  Stufenlos ählen, während Du bim RP2 die Plattform nur an und aus  schalten kannst



Und wie sieht es mit den DT Swiss sachen aus? Der Lockout, wär ja eine gute Alternative zum ProPedal, wobei der Lockout auf der Straße und der ProPedal doch auf dem Steinigen Gelände abseits jeder Straße auf dem Weg zum Gipfel seine Vorteile hat.


----------



## Horstelix (27. Januar 2011)

Servus,

Ich hab bei TA24 ja auch schon wegen dem Monarch fürs Signature angefragt. Kann eingebaut werden, kostet allerdings 60,- Euro Aufpreis.

Rahmensets ohne Dämpfer werden aus Gewährleistungsgründen nicht angeboten. Wobei ich mich frage, ob ich die Gewährleistung dann verliere, wenn ich selbst den DT durch einen Monarch ersetze.


----------



## dusi__ (27. Januar 2011)

komisch, mir haben die heute noch geschrieben das die das nicht machen. also den dämpfer wechseln.

ich würde sowieso meinen Fox RP23 einbauen, hat auch 190mm einbaulänge.


----------



## dusi__ (27. Januar 2011)

noch ein paar fragen, hehe. langsam müssen alle genervt sein 

maximale reifenbreite bei der AM version?  2,4 oder?


----------



## Horstelix (27. Januar 2011)

@dusi:
Rischdisch!

siehe auch
http://www.transalp24.de/epages/618...1889209/Products/24003/SubProducts/24003-0001


----------



## dusi__ (28. Januar 2011)

Hammerschmidt möglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (28. Januar 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> verglichen mit welcher anderen bikemarke? kann man da evtl. vergleiche ziehen?



Im Grunde kannst Du nahezu jeden Viergelenker im mittleren Preissegment zum Vergleich heranziehen. Die Drehpunkte unten am Tretlager und beim Horstlink hinten liegen sehr vorteilhaft. 

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Qia (28. Januar 2011)

much175 schrieb:


> gut, ich glaub, dass alle drei Hersteller sich bei der Qualität nicht viel nehmen werden, solange man beim Ebay-Kauf kein Plagiat bekommt



Is ja keine Rolex...bei manchen Produkten gibt es halt OEM-Ware. Zum Beispiel bei manchen Gabeln, die haben dann vielleicht eine reduzierte Dämpfungs-Anlage. Aber meist steht das dabei.





> Stimmt, da hab ich allerdings gerade in nem anderen Fred gelesen, dass unter 70kg sogar zur "low" - Tune geraten wird. Und ich gehör zu diesen Leichtgewichten... (ich müsste mich allerdings erstmal wiegen, dass ist schon wieder eine Ewigkeit her) Wichtig wär mir, um das Sorglospaket vollständig zu machen, dass der Wartungsaufwand möglichst gering bleibt



Die Dämpfungsstärke ist unabhängig vom Fahrergewicht, sondern hat im Wesentlichen mit der Übersetzung zu tun. Der Grund, warum manchmal eher das Low-Tune empfohlemn wird ist, weil viele Dämpfer grundsätzlich auch im korrekten Arbeitsbereich überdämpft sind, um etwaigem Wippen vor zu beugen. Leider ist oft vorab schwer einzuschätzen, wie genau ein Werks-Tune abgestimmt ist.

Hier bei unserem Beispiel kann man beim Monarch ruhig das Mediumtune nehmen, weil die Übersetzung vom 130 als auch 150er passen sollte.

Bei dem Dämpfer ist es nicht so problematisch, weil man ja die Plattform....in diesem Fall ein Zusatzventil....im Lowspeed-Dämpfungsbereich FAST stufenlos feinabstimmen kann.

Ansonsten ist der DT für jene, die ein leichtes Restwippen nicht stört, was auch keinen Einfluss auf den Vortrieb hat, ein sehr guter Dämpfer der vom Kennlinienverlauf sehr harmonisch zum Bike passt.



> Und wie sieht es mit den DT Swiss sachen aus? Der Lockout, wär ja eine gute Alternative zum ProPedal, wobei der Lockout auf der Straße und der ProPedal doch auf dem Steinigen Gelände abseits jeder Straße auf dem Weg zum Gipfel seine Vorteile hat.



Ich finde Lockout fast zuviel bei diesen Hinterbauten. Normal ist eine zuschaltbare Plattform ganz nett. 

Ich finde, dass dieser Hintebau beides nicht benötigt. Wenn Sag und Dämpfung korrekt eingestellt sind, dann geht das vollständig ohne.
Meine freundin fährt ohne jegliches Lock Out oder Propedal ohne Probleme.

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## much175 (28. Januar 2011)

na gut, da mach ich mir da mal weniger Gedanken. Ich war gestern bei einem der besten Händler in der Region (Cannondale, Ghost, Stevens) und er hat mir gesagt, dass ich mir nicht so viel Gedanken um die Anbauteile machen sollte. Ein ordentlicher Rahmen, und vielleicht gleich eine Gabel, die drin bleiben kann und den Rest kann man ja aufrüsten!

Ich glaub, dass ist eine gute Einstellung^^

Jetzt noch die Frage für ein Costum Bike, gibt es auch DT Swiss sachen in blau, oder komplett in schwartz? Das rot passt irgendwie nich so in mein Konzept.

Gibt es irgendwo eine Preisliste, was die einzelnen Teile kosten würden, oder macht man einfach seine Anfrage an TA und die sagen einem einen Preis?

Und gibt es eventuell im Erzgebirge oder überhaupt in Sachsen jemanden, bei dem ich mal Probefahren könnte? Ich möchte echt kein Fahrrad kaufen, welches ich vorher nicht Probegefahren zu haben.


----------



## dusi__ (28. Januar 2011)

much175 schrieb:


> oder macht man einfach seine Anfrage an TA und die sagen einem einen Preis?



riiichtiigggg, aber komplettbike kaufen lohnt sich finanziell eher als nur rahmen und gabel.


----------



## mw.dd (28. Januar 2011)

much175 schrieb:


> na gut, da mach ich mir da mal weniger Gedanken. Ich war gestern bei einem der besten Händler in der Region (Cannondale, Ghost, Stevens) und er hat mir gesagt, dass ich mir nicht so viel Gedanken um die Anbauteile machen sollte. Ein ordentlicher Rahmen, und vielleicht gleich eine Gabel, die drin bleiben kann und den Rest kann man ja aufrüsten!
> ...



Rahmen, Gabel, LRS sind in der Anschaffung teuer und sollten daher langfristig passen; alles andere kann oder muß man eh nach einer Weile tauschen.



much175 schrieb:


> ... Ich möchte echt kein Fahrrad kaufen, welches ich vorher nicht Probegefahren zu haben.



Dann bist Du beim Versender falsch.


----------



## Qia (28. Januar 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> riiichtiigggg, aber komplettbike kaufen lohnt sich finanziell eher als nur rahmen und gabel.



Wenn man sich Zeit nimmt, kann man durchaus ähnliche Werte erzielen, allerdings etwas teurer bleibts immer...auch wenn man selber montiert. Nur hat man dnn meist wirklich alle Teile selber gewählt, was durchaus auch etwas für sich hat.

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## openstoker (28. Januar 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Dann bist Du beim Versender falsch.



Jein - ich habe mein Stoker, weil es damals den kleinen Transalp-Laden in Dresden noch gab. Jetzt geht es mir leider auch so, dass ich erst gefahren sein möchte, und so wird's wohl halt doch ne andere Marke.


----------



## much175 (30. Januar 2011)

@openstoker,

wo war der Laden? Oder gibt es die bei uns in der Region (Sachsen) so zum anschauen, oder ausleihen?

Und bei den Laufrädern, worauf sollte man sein Augenmerk legen?


----------



## flyingcruiser (30. Januar 2011)

einen laden gibts in dresden nicht mehr. auch sonst ist das ein reiner versandhandel. anschauungsobjekte gibts nur bei netten käufern.


----------



## mw.dd (30. Januar 2011)

much175 schrieb:


> @openstoker,
> 
> wo war der Laden? Oder gibt es die bei uns in der Region (Sachsen) so zum anschauen, oder ausleihen?
> 
> Und bei den Laufrädern, worauf sollte man sein Augenmerk legen?



Der Laden war am Waldschlösschen - aber nicht lange... 

OT: Wenn es schon ein Rad vom Versender sein soll, warum nicht Radon oder Canyon? Die sind häufiger verbreitet, da besteht vielleicht eher eine Chance, das in der Nähe von Dresden begutachten/probefahren zu können.


----------



## much175 (31. Januar 2011)

rrrrriiiiiichtig, Canyon, ist auch im Rennen, Radon bin ich noch am reinfinden. Und da ist leider immer noch die XC / AM - Frage, die sich ja bei TA mit dem verstellbaren Federweg erledigt hätte.

Mal sehen, in den nächsten Wochen mach ich mal ein Besuch in Koblenz und dann schauen wir mal weiter.


----------



## mw.dd (31. Januar 2011)

much175 schrieb:


> rrrrriiiiiichtig, Canyon, ist auch im Rennen, Radon bin ich noch am reinfinden. Und da ist leider immer noch die XC / AM - Frage, die sich ja bei TA mit dem verstellbaren Federweg erledigt hätte.
> 
> Mal sehen, in den nächsten Wochen mach ich mal ein Besuch in Koblenz und dann schauen wir mal weiter.



Du scheinst erstmal ein Fall für die allgemeine Kaufberatung, und nicht zu Transalp im besonderen...

Kläre bitte: Was willst Du fahren? Wieviel Geld kannst und willst Du ausgeben?


----------



## much175 (31. Januar 2011)

na gut, da fangen wir noch mal an^^

Vom Einsatzgebiet ca. 20%-30% StraÃe, und der Rest Trails bei uns in der Region leider mit vielen Wurzeln, Steinpassagen aber auch Gaps und Drops bis einen Meter. Ab und zu wollte ich damit auch auf Arbeit fahren (10km Waldweg mit zwei Trails) oder mal die ein, oder andere grÃ¶Ãere Tour auf der StraÃe machen. Aber trotzdem mÃ¶chte ich den Focus auf den GelÃ¤nde behalten. Den Rest mach ich mit meiner Kondition wett^^

Beim Geld bin ich leider als Azubi bei maximalst 2000â¬, drunter wÃ¤r besser. Und als Einsteiger reicht mir eine SLX-Gruppe und ein paar einfachere Elixir-Bremsen. Aber bei den Federelementen und LaufrÃ¤dern bin ich noch ziemlich unsicher. Ich zitiere mein Ãrtlichen HÃ¤ndler noch mal: "Mach dir nicht so viel Gedanken um die Parts, sag mir nen Preis und wir schauen, was dafÃ¼r alles an den Rahmen gebammelt werden kann."
Ach ja, das wÃ¤r wie gesagt, mein erstes richtiges MTB, bin also noch halber Neuling in den Gebiet.


----------



## flyingcruiser (31. Januar 2011)

na dann ab zum händler und lass dir ein angebot machen. klar bekommst du es im internet günstiger, aber wenn du mal probleme hast, willst du ihn ja evtl. mal um einen rat fragen.


----------



## Battler (1. Mai 2011)

Kann denn jetzt mal jemand Bilder zeigen ? 
Oder hats noch keiner ?


----------



## walter021 (16. Mai 2011)

ich bin sehr an der marathon variante interessiert (hinten 130mm aufhängung, vorne ne 120mm magura durin)

was mich aber noch sehr skeptisch macht, ist dass der hinterbau einsacken soll. hatte schon mal ein bike, welches über keinen harten hinterbau verfügte und ärger mich sehr über kraft die ich im dämpfer "verbrate".

oder sind meine bedenken unbegründet?
wer hat das schon getested?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diamondbacker (23. Mai 2011)

walter021 schrieb:


> ich bin sehr an der marathon variante interessiert (hinten 130mm aufhängung, vorne ne 120mm magura durin)
> 
> was mich aber noch sehr skeptisch macht, ist dass der hinterbau einsacken soll. hatte schon mal ein bike, welches über keinen harten hinterbau verfügte und ärger mich sehr über kraft die ich im dämpfer "verbrate".
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,
ich bin begeisteter Kunde von Transalp. Ich fahre das Signature Fully in der "All-Mountain" Version mit 140mm Magura-Thor und dem DT-Swiss XM 180 mit serienmäßig 120-130mm Federweg aus dem Jahr 2010.
Ich kam von einem Hardtail und war auch skeptisch, was das Federn des Hinterbaus anging. Der DT-Swiss hat ja eine "Lock-out" Funktion, die ich bei einer Probefahrt im Hause Transalp probegefahren bin. Das hatte mich total überzeugt. Der blockierte Dämpfer gab mit ein Fahrgefühl eines Hardtails.
Mittlerweile habe ich dank des "Qia-Hebeltuning-Sets" 150mm Federweg am Hinterbau und fahre von Anfang an, den DT-Swiss ungelockt. Bei Richtigen Druck am Dämpfer federt er während normaler Fahrt minimal, was mich heute überhaupt nicht stört. Am Anstieg unter voller Kettenspannung minimiert sich dieser Wipp-Effekt nochmals. Alles eine Gewöhnungssache.
Zu erwähnen bleibt noch, das der Kunden-Service von Transalp vorbildlich ist. Nach einem Sturz habe ich unglücklicherweise das Ventil meines Dämpfers abgerissen und Herr Reising von Transalp hat sich um eine rasche Service-Abwicklung bei DT-Swiss bemüht und erreicht das DT meinen Dämpfer auf Kulanz repariert hat.
Dafür Daumen hoch von mir.


----------



## dusi__ (23. Mai 2011)

wir wollen fotos!


----------



## Diamondbacker (23. Mai 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> wir wollen fotos!


 
Wenn mein Bike nach der Reparatur wieder auf den Rädern steht, gibts hier die neuesten Bilder.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Milschmann (23. Mai 2011)

Ich habe vor 2 Wochen auch ein Custom-Fully bestellt.
Nun fehlt nurnoch die Kurbel und dann wird das Rädli endlich verschickt.
Ich werde dann auch ein paar Fotos machen, sofern ich Zeit finde.

MfG


----------



## stiletto (23. Mai 2011)

Hi,
wie hast dein TA zusammengestellt? 
THX!


----------



## Milschmann (24. Mai 2011)

stiletto schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie hast dein TA zusammengestellt?
> THX!



Ja ich habe durchweg SLX/XT Mix.
Kurbel, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer SLX 2x9 
Bremsen, restlicher Antrieb XT mit 203er vorn und 180er Scheibe hinten.
Als Federelemente setze ich auf eine Rock Shox Sektor U-Turn und den standart Dämpfer von TA. (zur Zeit wartet das TA24-Team nurnoch auf die Kurbel...dann wirds umgehend montiert und ab die Post!) Ich werde wohl alles nochmal ausführlich Berichten, sobald ich die ersten Kilometer gefahren bin.

MfG Milschmann


----------



## Oshiki (29. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht es bei dem Signature mit dem Flaschenhalter aus. Passt da in einen M Rahmen eine 1l Trinkflasche rein?
Bin 1,78m hoch und habe eine Schrittlänge von 83cm


----------



## stiletto (29. Mai 2011)

Hi Oshiki,
kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich nur das "S" kenne.
Beim "S" geht im Rahmen mal gar nix 
Entweder auf dem Oberrohr --> Blödsinn wegen der Schrittfreiheit, oder unter dem Unterrohr -->  guter Unterrohrschutz


----------



## Diamondbacker (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

an meinem Signature Größe L paßt eine 1L Trinkflasche.
Ich habe den DT-Swiss XM-180 umgedreht, das heißt der Lock-Out Hebel zeigt nach oben. Zwischen Hebel und Zügen ist genug Platz.
Dazu ein Elite-Flaschenhalter, der unten fast (5mm Luft) gegen die Umwerfer-Schelle stößt.





Auf dem Bild ist eine kleinere Flasche (0,75L). War eine kleine 40km Runde. Da gibts nicht so viel zu trinken.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (20. Juni 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> an meinem Signature Größe L paßt eine 1L Trinkflasche.
> Ich habe den DT-Swiss XM-180 umgedreht, das heißt der Lock-Out Hebel zeigt nach oben. Zwischen Hebel und Zügen ist genug Platz.
> ...



Hi Stephan,
passt die 130er Stellung besser zur Gabel als die 150er?

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Milschmann (20. Juni 2011)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> an meinem Signature Größe L paßt eine 1L Trinkflasche.
> Ich habe den DT-Swiss XM-180 umgedreht, das heißt der Lock-Out Hebel zeigt nach oben. Zwischen Hebel und Zügen ist genug Platz.
> ...



Hey Hallo, 
Sag mal hast du auch das Problem, dass sich die Scheibe hinten ein klein wenig vcerschiebt sobald du dich draufsetzt oder stärker reintrittst?.
Das ist bei mir nämlich der Fall und ich versuche gerade rauszufinden woran es liegt.

Noch ne Frage: Mit welchen Momenten hast du den Dämpfer wieder angezogen?
MFG
Milschmann


----------



## Milschmann (20. Juni 2011)

Qia schrieb:


> Hi Stephan,
> passt die 130er Stellung besser zur Gabel als die 150er?
> 
> Lg
> Oliver




Hey qia,
welche STellung ist denn Welche? Alsow elches der beiden Löcher ist 130/150? 

MfG Milschmann


----------



## Diamondbacker (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

@Qia: Hallo Olli, bin ich im Irrglauben 150mm zu Fahren, etwa nur mit 130mm Federweg unterwegs? Ich habe die Wippe jetzt im "unteren Loch" der Hebel angsteuert. Nach meinem Verständnis würde ich die Wippe im "oberen Loch" wieder näher Richtung Hauptrahmen zurückholen?
Die Geschichte fährt sich eigentlich jetzt schon Oberhammer-Geil.

@milschmann: DT-Swiss hält sich bei den Drehmomentangaben bedeckt.
Die sagen: "Schrauben mit Anzugsmoment gemäss Rahmenhersteller anziehen". Ich habe sie "ordentlich" festgezogen und mit Loctite (mittelfest) gesichert. Für genaue Angaben solltest Du Dich an Arne Reising von transalp24 wenden. (Vielleicht weiß Qia das aber auch)
Ein Problem mit der Bremsscheibe habe ich nicht.
Hast Du auch die Magura Marta SL? Kontrolliere mal die Torx-Schrauben an der Bremsscheibe auf festen Sitz.
Ansonsten fällt mir noch Schnellspanner und Speichenspannung ein.
Wenn Du das nicht in den Griff bekommst, wende Dich doch an transalp24. Die Reisings sind immer freundlich und schnell bei der Lösung von Problemen! 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## reizhusten (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo, ich habe jetzt am Wochende endlich mein Signature bekommen. Ich habe aber noch ein paar Fragen:
Welches Loch an der Wippe ist für welchen Federweg? Meine Vermutung ist das obere 150 mm, dass untere 130 mm.

@Diamondbacker: wie hast du den Flaschenhalter angebracht? Bei mir sind an dieser Stelle keine Gewinde im Rahmen. Ich möchte versuchen in meinen 17,5" Rahmen einen Halter zu montieren. Die vorgegebenen Möglichkeiten sind suboptimal.


----------



## stiletto (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
wenn Du das Signature l mit Qia-Hebel meinst, ist das obere Loch für 150 mm.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reizhusten (30. Juli 2012)

stiletto schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn Du das Signature l mit Qia-Hebel meinst, ist das obere Loch für 150 mm.
> 
> Grüße



Danke, da hat sich meine Vermutung also bestätigt. Wird das aktuelle Signature I mit Qia-Hebel geliefert? Der verbaute sieht jedenfalls so wie hier auf den Bildern aus.


----------



## Qia (1. August 2012)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Qia: Hallo Olli, bin ich im Irrglauben 150mm zu Fahren, etwa nur mit 130mm Federweg unterwegs? Ich habe die Wippe jetzt im "unteren Loch" der Hebel angsteuert. Nach meinem Verständnis würde ich die Wippe im "oberen Loch" wieder näher Richtung Hauptrahmen zurückholen?
> Die Geschichte fährt sich eigentlich jetzt schon Oberhammer-Geil.
> ...



Hi Stephan,
wie hier schon gesagt wurde...das obere loch ist 150mm....

Das heißt, Du findest die 130mm schon geil...

Durch das "vom Dämpfer weg kippen" des Hebels im letzten 3tel des Weges hin zum Dämpfer, wird auch beim 130mm loch die Endprogression gemildert, daher fühlt sich das so harmonisch an. 

Der 130er wippt auch weniger als der 150er......wobei selbst beim kurbeln im sitzen der 150er auch ruhig ist (bergauf)

Lg
Oliver


----------



## reizhusten (1. Juli 2013)

Weiß jemand welchen Steuerrohrinnendurchmesser das Signature I hat? Ich muss demnächst mal den Steuersatz wechseln und möchte nicht den falschen kaufen. Ich denke das es original ein ZS44/28,6 oben und ZS44/30 unten ist. Stimmt das?


----------



## cmrlaguna (1. Juli 2013)

reizhusten schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welchen Steuerrohrinnendurchmesser das Signature I hat? Ich muss demnächst mal den Steuersatz wechseln und möchte nicht den falschen kaufen. Ich denke das es original ein ZS44/28,6 oben und ZS44/30 unten ist. Stimmt das?



Ja das stimmt !

Grüße


----------



## reizhusten (1. Juli 2013)

Danke!


----------

